# I need help connecting my Sitecom ADSL to DU



## naveed786 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've just moved into a Du area and I'm getting really frustrated trying to connect my Sitecom wireless adsl modem. For some reason it's not working so can anyone help?


----------

